# Pick & Shovel



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Are these tools still in your vocabulary? 


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You bet! I just don't use them to often, don't want the blisters.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have both. The pick is getting pretty rusty but there is no replacement for your basic shovel.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sure, use them quite often.....more than I would care to use anyways.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we keep a pick around to take off manhole covers is all


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This is how I spell pick & shovel whenever I can. Bobcat X320 excavator 39" wide 3,500 LBS 8" & 16" buckets, Thumb and Hydraulic hammer. Bobcat 443 Skidsteer 44" & 36" wide buckets and tires 2000 LBS. They work much harder than you would think.


Nick


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess I did something wrong? Here they are.

Nick


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats what I'm talkin about denick:thumbup: though I still have something called a "Horizontal geological crustation diversion unit" somewhere in my truck.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

talk about close quarters


----------

